# Opening the headlights...



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, that is all


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you sir!




ZincGT said:


> Yes, that is all


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Just make sure to be really careful, I heard horror stories of people opening up their headlights to end up cracking it. Once you heat it up enough (be patient) it will come apart really easy. 

I did it before on another car, not a Cruze. 

Why are you opening up your Cruze headlights for?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

alot of people modify the housings with the tsx reflector assembly for hid's. its super trick, and makes the HID install well worth it.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> alot of people modify the housings with the tsx reflector assembly for hid's. its super trick, and makes the HID install well worth it.


Any pictures on doing this?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anybody know exactly how to get the whole headlight assembly out? Having trouble?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks ChevyPower,
I was planning on adding some L.E.D strip lights inside of the Cruze headlights because I dont like the way the reflectors shine inside of our housings. I find that there too bright at night. I was doing some research here and there and found out that opening the headlight housing can be a real pain and could end up costing you big time. So instead of the strip lights im just going to add custom headlight eyelids. Maybe wrap them or I might just spray on some headlight tint. Not planning to black out the entire headlight, just a bit to give it that eyelid look. It'll be cool if someone made these for the cruze so I wouldnt have to do any custom work lol. Thats the way the cookie crumbles. I will upload pics after I try it out. 

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS




ChevyPower said:


> Just make sure to be really careful, I heard horror stories of people opening up their headlights to end up cracking it. Once you heat it up enough (be patient) it will come apart really easy.
> 
> I did it before on another car, not a Cruze.
> 
> Why are you opening up your Cruze headlights for?


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

im not an hid dude. but i learned of the tsx projector retro fit here:
The truth about HID kits - Honda-Tech


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah I get my H.I.D Kits tonight and will be installing them early tommorow morning. I will take installation, night time and day time pics of it all. Ill get back to you tommorow. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

put your headlights in the oven at 250 degrees for 7 minutes or so. Be careful removing them as some parts may be rather warm. They will pry open pretty easily. If 7 minutes isn't long enough try 10 and check them every 2 minutes after that. Check out theretrofitsource.com as they are the best option out there for people looking to do HID's the correct way. Too many people just install a kit and expect it to be a night and day difference. It's better but at the expense of blinding others, not a good choice. HIDPlanet.com is the affiliated forum they run which is a wealth of knowledge on the subject.

Happy retrofitting!


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone here actualy opened up Cruzes headlights? I realy need someone who did it tell me the procedure.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

One of our former members did, but he said it was a whole lot more hassle than it was worth with the type of adhesive used on our stock housings. There's also a few people on here who have done it, but you'd have to find who they are and PM them.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There has to be an easy trick. From the forums I've browsed of the Cruze clubs in China, Thailand and Korea, those dudes open up the stock lamps like its nobodys business. Their constantly retro fitting projectors.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's cause they're ninja!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sure Boats could put a few rounds in them and open them that way. Anyways, I know Maven who is/was a vendor on here does retrofitting but I have not seen him around for a few months.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Do I have to heat them up like the taillights and just re-seal the lights after?



Wait a minute... you took your tails apart? details man


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

So i had the Cruze headlight in the oven at 250 F for 25 min and worked on it from 21.00 to 1.30h, i put it back in for 30 min every time it cooled down. What is the result? Completely demolished black plastic that surrounds the clear plastic! I decided the only way to get some results is by slicing with a knife through the softened black plastic so thats the way im headed this evening. 
But i think i twisted and pulled the black plastic too much and changed the shape of it, so i probably will not be able to put the lights back together!

Where do i buy this so called "aftermarket" OEM headlights for Chevy Cruze that some people talk about and dont have permaseal?


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

P.S. 
did i mention F#%& permaseal or whatever this SH"# holding the headlight together is!!!

Edit:
Finished! Opened up the light. The only way you can do it is by cutting the plastic. PERIOD. There is no way around it. Trust me i heated heated and heated some more. You cant get them apart without cutting.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> P.S.
> did i mention F#%& permaseal or whatever this SH"# holding the headlight together is!!!
> 
> Edit:
> Finished! Opened up the light. The only way you can do it is by cutting the plastic. PERIOD. There is no way around it. Trust me i heated heated and heated some more. You cant get them apart without cutting.


Ouch... well there goes my retrofitting dream....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine too d*mn. Guess it's back to Ebay.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

So i ordered some aftermarket headlights on Ebay link: 2010-2012 CHEVY CRUZE DRIVER HEADLIGHT HEAD LIGHT LIGHTS LAMP | eBay

didnt even have to heat them... just worked on the edges with a flat screwdriver and in one hour i sucessfuly opened one headlight  Take my advice, NEVER try to open the factory headlights... they CAN NOT be opened without damaging the headlight, buy aftermarket!


----------

